# FX5 flow rate is weak



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

The FX5 on my 180 recently got clogged and completely stopped working.

I took it apart, cleaned the media in old tank water, and cleaned the impeller assembly (Found a bit of sand in there!), and brought it back up. The impeller didn't seem damaged or anything. It started back up just fine, but it feels like the total flow rate is a lot weaker than it used to be. 

Seems like a stupid design to have the impeller so low on the filter...where all the sand will settle to...

Any idea why this might be?

I don't have a lot of restrictive media in it so I wouldn't expect the flow rate to be so poor. The 3 media baskets each have a bunch of ceramic media, topped by a single fine filter pad on the top of each media basket. This is my secondary 'backup' filter in case my sump fails and gives me good mechanical filtration in the tank.

I am almost wondering if my hoses are clogged by something? However this tank has only been up since early December (sinced I moved to my new house). 

Any ideas/suggestions?

-Zeke


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the same issues back when I had one and the reason I ultimately got rid of it? How new is the fine filter pad? If that gets even partially used flow starts to slow down? Try removing it and see if flow changes to test.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll try taking those out to assess the impact on flow. Those pads are pretty ancient (like at least a year old). If that turns out to be it i'll just put in fresh , coarse filter pads.

-Zeke



jrman83 said:


> I had the same issues back when I had one and the reason I ultimately got rid of it? How new is the fine filter pad? If that gets even partially used flow starts to slow down? Try removing it and see if flow changes to test.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I never used the fine flitlers as it slowed the rate down even when brand new.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, time to ditch them...I'll put a coarse filter on top instead when I get home tonight. Will keep you all posted!

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Flow rate still weak. Any ideas? I just checked the intake and return hoses and they are not terribly clogged or anything. It just seems weaker than when I got it by quite a bit.

-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Since I don't own a canister I could only geuss.Probly not much help?
But maybe a search will help?I typed in"weak flow on fluval fx5" and found several links from users,so maybe that could help.Sure hope you get it straightened out as that filter should be a"beast".


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe the dual nozzle just feels weaker than it is. anyway i now just have a single blue pad + ceramic rings on top shelf, then ceramic rings on the bottom two shelves and that's it.


-Zeke


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Zeke, take all media out and run it without, see if the flow is strong.
If yes, change all pads and wash media, and filter should be fine at that point.
If the filter still has no powerful stream, take the motor a part (4 screws on the bottom holding it in place) and see if everything OK with impeller.

Good luck
Aram


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I read this and relate to it with my own issues with my FX5. Sell it on ebay and buy an Eheim. You'll never look back. If you need heavy flow, get the 1500XL.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, I think I may do that...Glad you agree I'm not going crazy here...or at least not for the FX5 reason 

-Zeke



jrman83 said:


> I read this and relate to it with my own issues with my FX5. Sell it on ebay and buy an Eheim. You'll never look back. If you need heavy flow, get the 1500XL.


----------

